# Cajas acusticas para vehiculos



## AudioLogic (Jul 15, 2008)

hola amigos de este foro les escribo para saber donde puedo encontrar información sobre cajas acusticas para vehiculos y si alguien tiene algun manual, favor de postear


muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola Audiologic, te comento lo siguiente.

los diseños de las cajas dependen de muchos factores, pero generalmente los parametros estan definidos en los empaques de los subwoofers, pero sin embargo te voy a colaborar con algo que para mi ha sido de muchisima utilidad.

http://www.puntoprofesional.com/util/MEDIDAS.HTM
http://www.litebol.com/boletines/boletin-18/conversiones.htm
http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?h....asp&prev=/search?q=Thiele+y+Small&hl=es&sa=G

esta ultima direccion te ilustrara mucho sobre que hacer.

hasta una nueva oportunidad.

Jose Bladimir Navarro
El PROPIO BLACHO


----------



## zaiz (Jul 16, 2008)

AudioLogic dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos de este foro les escribo para saber donde puedo encontrar información sobre cajas acusticas para vehiculos y si alguien tiene algun manual, favor de postear
> 
> 
> muchas gracias de antemano



Puedes ver una idea para calcular bafle de frecuencias bajas aquí: http://flax.es.tl


----------



## dcmdcm (Jul 19, 2008)

para disenar una caja para coche son muy validos los calculos de una caja normal debido a las propiedades acusticas del vehiculo, tienes que tomar en cuenta el cabin gain que le da a las bajas frecuencias algo como +12db, en el programa bassbox 6 pro puedes realizar tus calculos tomando en cuenta esto, ademas incluso puedes importar datos de mediciones acusticas para calculos mas exactos


----------

